# Fish in rice lake by strasburg?



## luvtahunt (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone been hunting in rice lake by strasburg im going tomorrow morning just wondering how anyone has done and if its been going good out there??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's open water out there...be careful.


----------

